# Hay Logs



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Several months a go we read about this farmer in Maine and his venture into making low quality hay into fuel. His venture is almost ready to begin commercial production.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/hay/hay-fuel-products-kindle-new-market-growers


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Might be good use for low quality, rained on hay. But I have to wonder about the cost-benefit ratio. Seems to me that the input costs for any hay would far exceed the income from the product.

Ralph


----------

